# Hunter turns 1 years old today!!!:)



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

8 weeks 


To 1 years old!


Getting bigger everyday!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a nice looking dog. Isn't that year of changes amazing?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

My dog and your dog are birthday twins! Both fiery Aries pups. Is yours feisty like mine? Gorgeous!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Hunter!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hunter!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> My dog and your dog are birthday twins! Both fiery Aries pups. Is yours feisty like mine? Gorgeous!


Thank you! And sometimes he is ! Haha


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Haha, I enjoy a good fiery dog!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks to those who wished my boy happy birthday!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hunter!!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Hunter!!!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He looks great!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hunter, you handsome boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday handsome Hunter. Wishing you lots of fun .


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes


----------

